
“Cards Against Humanity” creator wants to buy Congress's browser history - kyleblarson
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cards-against-humanity-creator-wants-to-buy-congresss-browser-history/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab7e&linkId=36020808
======
thomastjeffery
It's sad that the answer to this issue is to literally pay the offender.

------
safanycom
The last mile of personal data can be bought. Every US household pwned.

Given this analysis of Manafort, Cambridge Analytics and Russia, things are
super scary.

[https://np.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/62atvf/trump_russi...](https://np.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/62atvf/trump_russia_dossier_key_claim_verified/dfln4s8/)

------
HillaryBriss
what a beautiful idea. of course, congress will pass some sort of law giving
their browser histories an exemption.

then he'll just have to buy their browser histories from the Russians, which
would present the administration with a dilemma, given that Trump ran
_against_ this sort of globalized trade...

------
r00fus
Congress's answer will be a carve-out for elected officials, just like the
Financial industry insulated itself against software patents.

Then the GOP will rail against this saying the government is corrupt - it's a
win/win for them.

